# Up page and down page freezes (right hand side of screen)



## slowmotion (29 Jan 2015)

It's happened a few times over the last couple of days. I try and scroll up and down a page (March 2015 FNRttC) and the up arrow and down arrows have no effect. The page locks up. I'm on Windows 7 and Outlook Express. Other CC pages in the various forums seem to work fine. 

Does anybody else have this problem?

Thank you.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2015)

Nope. Using Chrome. What browser you using?


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nope. Using Chrome. What browser you using?


 IE8. It hasn't frozen in the last day or so so maybe it was just a random gremlin. It happened on two PCs though.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Feb 2015)

slowmotion said:


> IE8. It hasn't frozen in the last day or so so maybe it was just a random gremlin. It happened on two PCs though.



I get this when a thread is heavily laden with embedded videos. It's been like this for a few weeks.

I'm on Google Chrome & Windows 8.1.

Must look into it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Feb 2015)

I get freezes on IE 11 on one particular PC (won't scroll up and down). Seems to just happen when I go to a particular post within a thread (ie the URL ends "/page-*xx*#post-*yyyyy*" I just put it down to a peculiarity of that browser on that PC.


----------

